# The Fireplace



## pacer (Mar 19, 2014)

Classy Jazz.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGC04Dvg5BQ]Classy Jazz - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Mar 20, 2014)

I think The Fireplace would make a great permanent fixture to the USMB Lounge where people can come to post and listen to soft music in front of a nice, cozy, crackling fireplace.  It could be installed (sticky'd) under the Coffee Shop and Cheers.    What do you think?


----------



## pacer (Mar 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r24f0mKlGCo&feature=player_detailpage]Gentleman Time - Fireplace and Music on a rainy day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Mar 20, 2014)

Here is a beautiful song I lifted from another thread. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yuNy5_ojif8]Chet Baker Live Belgium 1964 Time After Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Mar 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQe9EPu4a4A&feature=player_detailpage]Most Relaxing Video Ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

I love fireplaces...prolly cuz I don't have one.

I'll pop in now and then, hon. Nice thread! Just pop in some nice music now and then that is NOT jazz, k?

Thusly:

(Starts the good stuff at the 1:13 mark)


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)

What's tonight's topic pacer?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Can we just chat too? I learned on the Eye Candy thread that if someone does ask a question or just post general chitchat...I don't see it cuz I am lombarding pics without stopping...and music threads do the same thing. We don't see whomever is talking...all we see is vids..or pics.


----------



## pacer (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I love fireplaces...prolly cuz I don't have one.
> 
> I'll pop in now and then, hon. Nice thread! Just pop in some nice music now and then that is NOT jazz, k?
> 
> ...


Thank you, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

You got stickied! WOOT!!

Yer welcome, hon. Did you ever watch Cold Case Files on tv? That tv show? This one is the FULL version. Crank up your speakers. You are in for a FULL TREAT. (It's the long version too....wait til you hear the drums).


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Can we just chat too? I learned on the Eye Candy thread that if someone does ask a question or just post general chitchat...I don't see it cuz I am lombarding pics without stopping...and music threads do the same thing. We don't see whomever is talking...all we see is vids..or pics.



I think pacer should make his/her thread a place to talk about psychology problems 

So tell us about your ......._and how does that make your feel_


Kidden pacer


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Pacer is a good'un. Easy going, mellow, polite, giving, kind, fair minded, no drama, comfortable.


So are you Drifter. Loves ya both.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Can we just chat too? I learned on the Eye Candy thread that if someone does ask a question or just post general chitchat...I don't see it cuz I am lombarding pics without stopping...and music threads do the same thing. We don't see whomever is talking...all we see is vids..or pics.
> ...




How about listening to a song...then telling folks how it affects us. What we are thinking as we listen to it. How we FEEL.

Nara makes me think of being on a ship..seagulls in the distance screaming their songs, tropical waters lapping on the sides...drums coming from the forest over yonder. At peace.


----------



## pacer (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Pacer is a good'un. Easy going, mellow, polite, giving, kind, fair minded, no drama, comfortable.
> 
> 
> So are you Drifter. Loves ya both.


You are so sweet, Gracie.  Huggies to you and drifter.  

We can talk about whatever we please in here.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 20, 2014)

Cold Case was a good series.  The last few minutes of that show always had the best music and closing scenes.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Cold Case was a good series.  The last few minutes of that show always had the best music and closing scenes.




I know!!! Loved that show. But I don't watch it any more. Did they take it off?
When I first saw it on tv...the song is what caught my attention. So I went and hunted for it. Bought the CD on ebay. Love it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Imagine yourself in your house or cabin...fireplace roaring. Snow outside. And what do you see out the window? THIS!


----------



## pacer (Mar 20, 2014)

Nara is a beautiful song.  It makes me think of a slow journey across a desert.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Case was a good series.  The last few minutes of that show always had the best music and closing scenes.
> ...



Oh yeah, it's long gone.  Check this out, Gracie.

Cold Case Music - TuneFind

All the music from Cold Case episodes.  I tell ya, you can find ANYTHING on the internet.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Pacer is a good'un. Easy going, mellow, polite, giving, kind, fair minded, no drama, comfortable.
> 
> 
> So are you Drifter. Loves ya both.



Your an angel Gracie, I like how you stick to your principals and move onto positive things whenever things get too heated.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pacer is a good'un. Easy going, mellow, polite, giving, kind, fair minded, no drama, comfortable.
> ...




That's why I have Eye Candy, lol. It recharges my batteries. And now I can curl up to a fireplace and chat with friends too. I am blessed.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




You could even relate it to a specific time in your life or a person that it always makes you think of when you hear it.



> People can successfully improve their moods and boost their overall happiness in just two weeks, according to Ferguson's research, published in The Journal of Positive Psychology.
> 
> In the study, participants improved their mood after being told to try to do so, but they only succeeded when they listened to the upbeat music



How Music Affects Our Moods


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



me too sometimes when I am working on school work but taken breaks I will just relax and post pictures I find in eye candy. It's relaxing and fun to share finds.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Now...while sitting in your armchair....you can also watch the prep for the powwow and the music that goes with it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Cold Case was a good series.  The last few minutes of that show always had the best music and closing scenes.



Did you have a favorite episode?


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)

I mostly watch netflix, or amazon prime.


----------



## pacer (Mar 20, 2014)

Great videos, Gracie.  Enjoyed them very much, especially Antissa and Nara.  Those are two beautiful songs!  Thank you.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry I was MIA. Just finished cooking my tacos for dinner. Yum.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sorry I was MIA. Just finished cooking my tacos for dinner. Yum.



YUM !!!

Ropey made me want pizza but I am trying to be good


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

I can have pizza but it has to be on gluten free dough. Blech.
So..I opted for corn tortillas, nice and soft, stuffed with ground turkey and mini peppers mixed in, with a pinch of cheese and salsa. All gluten free, of course. It was delish.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I can have pizza but it has to be on gluten free dough. Blech.
> So..I opted for corn tortillas, nice and soft, stuffed with ground turkey and mini peppers mixed in, with a pinch of cheese and salsa. All gluten free, of course. It was delish.



You dinner sounds better anyway. 

People in this house are lazy


----------



## pacer (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I can have pizza but it has to be on gluten free dough. Blech.
> So..I opted for corn tortillas, nice and soft, stuffed with ground turkey and mini peppers mixed in, with a pinch of cheese and salsa. All gluten free, of course. It was delish.


This sounds delicious.    I don't believe I've ever had corn tortilla stuffed with ground turkey and mini peppers.  I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXret4OCkPw&feature=player_detailpage]E.S. POSTHUMUS - BEST OF - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)

pacer said:


> E.S. POSTHUMUS - BEST OF - YouTube



I love moonlight sonata !

Nice updated version


----------



## pacer (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's another beauty.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)

So....nobody is stoking the fireplace? Sheesh. All back of the bus type of joint, ain't it?

Guess I will just sit here for a bit and watch the flames.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So....nobody is stoking the fireplace? Sheesh. All back of the bus type of joint, ain't it?
> 
> Guess I will just sit here for a bit and watch the flames.



Here we go darlin !!!


It's spring we need some outdoors fire


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice atmosphere ya got here Pacer 

Bebel Gilberto - _Tanto Tempo_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy8AHo3R-RM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy8AHo3R-RM[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2014)

These are some friends of mine - I think this song is gorgeous:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YkR0wLv8L8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YkR0wLv8L8[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Nice atmosphere ya got here Pacer
> 
> Bebel Gilberto - _Tanto Tempo_
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy8AHo3R-RM


Thank you, Pogo, and thank you to everyone who contributed, it's shaping up to be a quaint little place.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

I like it. But when you bring in the sleazy bimbos, I won't be staying, lol.  I hope you keep it nice and mellow and pretty and cozy and soothing...like Eye Candy is. The cool thing about Eye Candy is...no words necessary. Pics speak a thousand words. But...not many chat in there and I miss the chatting now and then.  So I am hoping The fireplace fills that need for me.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2014)

"Sleazy bimbos"?
Really?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

[MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]...I mean talking about sex and stuff. It gets old.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]...I mean talking about sex and stuff. It gets old.



Oh.  You're not talking about my friends then?

(/scrambles to delete e-mail)


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I like it. But when you bring in the sleazy bimbos, I won't be staying, lol.  I hope you keep it nice and mellow and pretty and cozy and soothing...like Eye Candy is. The cool thing about Eye Candy is...no words necessary. Pics speak a thousand words. But...not many chat in there and I miss the chatting now and then.  So I am hoping The fireplace fills that need for me.


At first I was discouraged by the lack of interest.  I am now encouraged by the fact people have contributed toward the thread and will endeavour to keep it going.  And certainly people can chat here if they wish.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]...I mean talking about sex and stuff. It gets old.
> ...



Um. No. I meant pics and photos, etc.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I like it. But when you bring in the sleazy bimbos, I won't be staying, lol.  I hope you keep it nice and mellow and pretty and cozy and soothing...like Eye Candy is. The cool thing about Eye Candy is...no words necessary. Pics speak a thousand words. But...not many chat in there and I miss the chatting now and then.  So I am hoping The fireplace fills that need for me.
> ...




Ya got competition. The "build it and they will come" may or may not happen. I like the Coffee Shop, but they have been posting so long in there, I don't know who is doing what and am out of the loop. A brand new place to hang out..I can keep up better, I think. Cuz it's new. No 50,000 plus pages to read to catch up.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Share memories in reference to a fireplace?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't really have good memories of fireplaces. Only time I had one was when I was home with the parents and I bailed at 16. But I would love to read others and their memories.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I was going to post in the my sexy thread but, I think I am more a romantic minded person and I find everyone attractive in certain context, like an old couple hugging, that can be sexy. But I don't think that is what the thread was looking for


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I don't really have good memories of fireplaces. Only time I had one was when I was home with the parents and I bailed at 16. But I would love to read others and their memories.



I remember skiing with friends and later being inside a lodge warming up around the fireplace.

As a kid I remember warming up at my step dads folks house around the fireplace and having sweet hot chocolate.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

If I ever won the lottery..I would have a patio like that one ^


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

How about a fireplace as you swim? Wow.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> How about a fireplace as you swim? Wow.



Beautiful, what a nice r & r


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

I used to have a patio fireplace. All copper and brass. HUGE. Round. Perfect for sitting outside at night. But...times got tough and I had to sell it before I even used it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I used to have a patio fireplace. All copper and brass. HUGE. Round. Perfect for sitting outside at night. But...times got tough and I had to sell it before I even used it.



I've never had a fireplace our a fire pit outside both seem like they would be real nice to have


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey...while we are sitting here chitchatting.....Do tell! What are your hobbies? Or hobby?

I guess mine would be puttering around in the garden. But I used to paint furniture to resell. I also used to make jewelry. No can do any more, but I can still tinker around with flowers in the yard. 

And you?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have a patio fireplace. All copper and brass. HUGE. Round. Perfect for sitting outside at night. But...times got tough and I had to sell it before I even used it.
> ...




Oh, I loved the one I had. It was awesome. Had it smack dab in the middle of the lawn on bricks, with all the patio chairs around it. I wanted to roast marshmellows over it in the summertime..maybe even sleep on the lounge chair all night outside with it crackling away. Maybe I will run across another one at a yard sale someday.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hey...while we are sitting here chitchatting.....Do tell! What are your hobbies? Or hobby?
> 
> I guess mine would be puttering around in the garden. But I used to paint furniture to resell. I also used to make jewelry. No can do any more, but I can still tinker around with flowers in the yard.
> 
> And you?



Well this past year aside (cause it kicked me into lethargy) 

I used to like running, as a hobby I like making up funny scripts/stories with friends, volunteering, and reading some astrology.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



a Few years ago my friend made a fire pit in her backyard, I used to spend the weekends over there and they threw big parties, sing songs around the fire and at the end of the night her and her boyfriend would fight drunkly and throw beer cans at the fire.....(not any major fight) and later go back to song singing


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I used to have a patio fireplace. All copper and brass. HUGE. Round. Perfect for sitting outside at night. But...times got tough and I had to sell it before I even used it.


I too had a nice home with a beautiful fireplace and swimming pool a number of years ago while involved in a relationship.  I keep kicking my a*s I didn't remortgage the place when the relationship dissolved.  I would be on easy street today.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey...while we are sitting here chitchatting.....Do tell! What are your hobbies? Or hobby?
> ...



Astrology as in horoscopes or star gazing?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Sounds fun!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

Speaking of hobbies..I am musing over whether or not to get back to jewelry making. Mainly earrings. Maybe I can sell some to local business wholesale or something. I need to do something! the job at the nursery panned out, unfortunately. Her niece or something is doing it for free so they had to scale back due to the economy and let me go. Bummer.

However, it IS summer soon...and I Like being outside...so maybe jewelry making in the winter when I am doomed to be locked up in the house.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



horoscopes.  _yep I am one of those kind_


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of hobbies..I am musing over whether or not to get back to jewelry making. Mainly earrings. Maybe I can sell some to local business wholesale or something. I need to do something! the job at the nursery panned out, unfortunately. Her niece or something is doing it for free so they had to scale back due to the economy and let me go. Bummer.
> 
> However, it IS summer soon...and I Like being outside...so maybe jewelry making in the winter when I am doomed to be locked up in the house.



I think I will do a lot of camping this summer.


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of hobbies..I am musing over whether or not to get back to jewelry making. Mainly earrings. Maybe I can sell some to local business wholesale or something. I need to do something! the job at the nursery panned out, unfortunately. Her niece or something is doing it for free so they had to scale back due to the economy and let me go. Bummer.
> ...


I used to go camping every weekend for years.  My very first trip, I slept under the stars.  Then I graduated to a tent and then finally a 10 bed camper.  I loved it!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

My idea of camping is a winnebago with microwave, tv, computer. lol


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I just want to get out in nature where it is quiet, a nice weekend escape


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> My idea of camping is a winnebago with microwave, tv, computer. lol



That's nice too.

Do you like to walk through the woods or mountains?


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > My idea of camping is a winnebago with microwave, tv, computer. lol
> ...


I love walking through the woods.  It is so peaceful and calming.  There was no hydro where I went camping so no t.v. or radio.  We made our own noise.


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> My idea of camping is a winnebago with microwave, tv, computer. lol


If that's the case, pitch a tent in your backyard and blow up an inflatable swimming pool and pretend you're camping.  LOL  Just kidding, of course.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------



## skye (Mar 29, 2014)

....immerse in  a good book that takes me to another time and another place..., by the fire warm and cozy .... total peace and bliss and heaven. Life is good.


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

skye said:


> ....immerse in  a good book that takes me to another time and another place..., by the fire warm and cozy .... total peace and bliss and heaven. Life is good.


Beautiful!


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

skye said:


> ....immerse in  a good book that takes me to another time and another place..., by the fire warm and cozy .... total peace and bliss and heaven. Life is good.


I was reading the book, Bleak House by Charles Dickens.  It is so beautifully written but a real challenge to read.  The book is 880 pages.  I got to page 400 and set it down a few months ago to take a break...haven't picked it up since.


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

Beautiful sound of a crackling fireplace.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfd3qPCl10Q&feature=player_detailpage]:: Cozy relaxing, and portable fireplace in HD :: - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > My idea of camping is a winnebago with microwave, tv, computer. lol
> ...




Used to. I preferred walking along the beach..just me, the waves and the seagulls. But I can't walk any more. Not for long distances.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > My idea of camping is a winnebago with microwave, tv, computer. lol
> ...



Actually..I want a tent in my back yard. But not just any tent. I want a tipi.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> But I can't walk any more. Not for long distances.


So sorry to hear that, Gracie.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I like the sound of the ocean, it makes me sleepy.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

Good thing I can hear it sometimes. Roar of the surf. Not waves..just a mellow roar. And of course the foghorn. And the owl one street over that hoots at it when it mournfully wails it's warning every 30 seconds.


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Good thing I can hear it sometimes. Roar of the surf. Not waves..just a mellow roar. And of course the foghorn. And the owl one street over that hoots at it when it mournfully wails it's warning every 30 seconds.


Sounds so beautiful.  It's too bad we could not capture those sounds on tape and post them here.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

Just head to youtube


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow!!  This is one crackling fireplace.  No music needed.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHZF9BTt2u4&feature=player_detailpage]Original FIREPLACE 2 h Ambience HD 720 widescreen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

10 hours of rainfall. I Put it on every night, go to bed. It goes all night long. I only sleep 6 to 7 hours so when I get up..it's still "raining".


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

This one, I used for Gracie when she started her convulsion stage. She seemed to sleep better and the seizures not come as often when this was playing.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I have a Grand Square.  Cardinal signs.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

......._pats cushion and waits for [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]_......


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

Cool. Draw some for me and tell me what it says.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

Do you do charts and whatnot? Last time I had a reading it cost me 30 bucks and that was years ago. All she needed was my birthdate, town and time I was born.

She was right ON the mark. Wish I could find it. She posted it online many moons ago.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



 I don't know alot about it, I just like reading about it.

My sweetheart is a scorpio, so I read all about scorpios 

_j/k in case any of  you are scorps_


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Do you do charts and whatnot? Last time I had a reading it cost me 30 bucks and that was years ago. All she needed was my birthdate, town and time I was born.
> 
> She was right ON the mark. Wish I could find it. She posted it online many moons ago.



You can get charts done free online

https://alabe.com/freechart/

Solar Return - Astrology online


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Basically a square is a more-or-less 90 degree angle relationship between two placements, which at that angle creates a certain tension (not unlike what we see in the politics threads) between the two energies.  Say if you had Moon at 16° Aries and Venus at 15° Cancer, the two energies of the moon (receptivity, emotions) and Venus (love nature) might tend to work against each other -- or at least create a tension.  Of course, tension also means energy that can be channeled constructively.

A Grand Square is when you have four (or more) planets at positions of 0/90/180/270, four energies arguing with each other. 

The opposite of this might be considered the trine (120° angle) where the energies sync and complement each other and flow freely rather than butting heads.

I used to dig pondering all these energies bouncing around within a chart or between two different people's charts.  I liken it to a musical circle of fifths where one pair of notes (one angle on the circle) might make a nice harmony and another pair of notes might sound dissonant.  But they all have a function whether obvious or not.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

I went browsing...looking for my reading so long ago. Found some posts back then but not the one I wanted. 

Fascinating reading of what I posted way back when. I think I am the same person...just older, in more pain, but still the inner "me".


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

Interesting design...


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I went browsing...looking for my reading so long ago. Found some posts back then but not the one I wanted.
> 
> Fascinating reading of what I posted way back when. I think I am the same person...just older, in more pain, but still the inner "me".





You are a really loving person, I am sorry about the pain you are in, we all have different crosses we bear eh? I hope you feel comforted knowing that some of us send you warm kind thoughts and energy.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That sounds like a lot of work, but pretty cool that you know that stuff !


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Ah, it's not work, it's fascination with spiritual energies.

The work is in the math needed to draw the chart.  The "acceleration of the interval"


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Lately I have been reading about stelliums because I am supposed to have some coming up in a solar return. It sounds like they really are emphasizing a particular issue for the year.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Ah, well now you're talking progressions.  I never got into progressions or was really interested.  I was into synastries (interactions between the energies of two charts) and the internal energies within a single chart.  That looking into the future stuff, _*that's*_ work.  And way too speculative for me.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I had someone look at my chart because of all the deaths I had last year in my family.

I started wondering if they could predict death but they couldn't they could only tell you what issues would be coming up.

My honey is a scorpio and everything I read about scorps seems true


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



In other words, you've had sex and it was intense? 
Yeah I know the code.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well yeah that to, but I was thinking more on the vengeful side.

When we were dating I remember that I met the scorps family and one of the scorps siblings made all these enthusiastic promises to help me with something and it never happened but I really had not depended on it or gave it a thought.

A few months later the scorps sib needed help on something and I kept mentioning we should help out and the scorp coldly reminded me how unhelpful the sib was about helping me.

I was like WAT  who cares , really?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

I am 99% libra and 1% scorpio...or so a gal told me that did my chart.
That was a long long long time ago though. Lady in town did a tarot reading for me too. The chart seemed accurate but the tarot reading didn't make much sense and nothing she said related to me at all...then or later.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am 99% libra and 1% scorpio...or so a gal told me that did my chart.
> That was a long long long time ago though. Lady in town did a tarot reading for me too. The chart seemed accurate but the tarot reading didn't make much sense and nothing she said related to me at all...then or later.



My dad was a Libra, very charismatic and handsome but had a battle with the bottle.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am 99% libra and 1% scorpio...or so a gal told me that did my chart.
> That was a long long long time ago though.



Oh that's impossible.  Between the sun, moon, ascendant and eight planets everybody has a variety.  Was this before we knew all the planets?  Like Mars? 

Were you born at sunrise during a new moon?  That would be the only way you could end up with sun, moon and ascendant in the same sign.

Maybe she meant your sun influence.  Libra is not a very strong energy; Scorpio is.
I've got a lot of Libra too (three planets).  They tend to mitigate the stronger influences but there are still six other signs involved.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I went browsing...looking for my reading so long ago. Found some posts back then but not the one I wanted.
> ...



You are a sweetheart. I am thrilled you found USMB..and in turn, I found you. And Pacer both.  There are many great folks here.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am 99% libra and 1% scorpio...or so a gal told me that did my chart.
> ...



HellifIknow, lol. I think this gal was..um...to put it nicely...not very good at what she thinks she knows how to do. The OTHER gal....she was spot on.

It's all confusing to me, actually. Which is why I stick to my animal spirit guides. Them, I understand.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2014)

I read a book about moon signs, and it was all about emotions and the mother influence.

My mom was ahead of her time.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am 99% libra and 1% scorpio...or so a gal told me that did my chart.
> ...




His arms got tired. We hold the scales, ya know. For ourselves and all those we encounter. There must be balance. And sometimes...it is so off kelter...our arms droop. He had the bottle because it got tiresome holding those scales. Figuratively speaking of course.
Myself, I hate the taste of booze. Never did like it. Sure I got drunk once in awhile when a wild young'un, but it was to keep up with my peers, not because I enjoyed it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



He was pretty funny. 

It is hard to make me laugh to the point of tears but he could do it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

He has passed on? I noted the past tense. 

Meanwhile...Pretties just ate half a can of food! She can't go outside though...it is POURING. So look out easterners. Big snow prolly heading your way if it doesn't fizzle out twixt here and there.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> He has passed on? I noted the past tense.
> 
> Meanwhile...Pretties just ate half a can of food! She can't go outside though...it is POURING. So look out easterners. Big snow prolly heading your way if it doesn't fizzle out twixt here and there.



Yeah he died 5 months before my sister in 2013.

I am glad to hear your cat is doing well.

I gotta go to sleep, nite


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm sorry, Drifter. My dad died so long ago. When I was 17. I still miss him and wonder what kind of life I would have had if he had lived. Prolly better than it is now.

Night, hon. Thanks for chatting with me and hanging out. See ya tomorrow I hope.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the breakfast potatoes pacer


----------



## pacer (Mar 30, 2014)

You're very welcome, drifter.  Hope you enjoyed it.  How is your day so far?


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2014)

Not bad, and yours?


----------



## pacer (Mar 30, 2014)

I went to get a few vittles earlier this morning.  Nothing exciting happened on the way.


----------



## pacer (Mar 30, 2014)

How do you like my new signature block, drifter?


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> How do you like my new signature block, drifter?



Looks nice.

I don't drink but I like to say hello to everyone there. 

_I think I might be the cliff claven of the bunch _


----------



## pacer (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a drink or two on occasion.  Today's occasion is it's Sunday.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> I have a drink or two on occasion.  Today's occasion is it's Sunday.



Happy guzzle to you then


----------



## pacer (Mar 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I have a drink or two on occasion.  Today's occasion is it's Sunday.
> ...


I was only joking about Sunday being an occasion to drink.    Seriously speaking, drifter, I drink very little.  I like an ice cold can of Bud Light now and again.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



My honey is the same way, drink once in a while hardly ever.


----------



## Bill Angel (Mar 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> What's tonight's topic pacer?


Campfires bring to mind kids toasting marshmellows:


----------



## pacer (Mar 30, 2014)

Bill Angel said:


> Campfires bring to mind kids toasting marshmellows:


The highlight was when the kids were in bed and everything was quiet and all you could hear was the crackling of the campfire.  So peaceful.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 31, 2014)

What's crackling?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

Good thread, good idea!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good thread, good idea!!


Thank you, Stats.  If we could keep it going, we may be able to make it a permanent fixture of the lounge.  Every lounge needs a fireplace.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good thread, good idea!!
> ...




Vero, e vero!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

In keeping with the spirit of introducing new threads, here is another forum where people may want to relax and chat and listen to music.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/347737-non-cliquity-clack-thread.html


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

Great news!!  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...us-troops-died-in-battle-in-march-2014-a.html


----------



## Pogo (Mar 31, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good thread, good idea!!
> ...



So we have the Coffee Shop...
the Tavern...
Cheers... 
The Porch...
The Fireplace... 

do we have any rooms left?

Think I'll open a thread called "The Toilet".  Nothing but reading material in there.

After that, "The Attic".  Where we keep the crazy uncle.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

lol [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]! Doubledogdare ya! 

I think each one is unique in some form or another.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Pogo said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



We don't have the Hilton yet, or the steakhouse


----------



## pacer (Apr 1, 2014)

What do you think of my fireplace logo, drifter?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2014)

pacer said:


> What do you think of my fireplace logo, drifter?



looks good


----------



## Mertex (Apr 1, 2014)

This fireplace reminds me of a coal stove we had in NH.....damn thing had to be cleaned out twice a day.  It did put out a nice amount of heat, but I didn't like the idea of having to shake the ashes down in to a metal pan and taken outside.....I was so glad when we decided to expand the oil furnace ducts into that big den....I didn't have to mess with it no more.....:


----------



## Mertex (Apr 1, 2014)

Pogo said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I've got a few suggestions about who should be up in the attic....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## pacer (Apr 2, 2014)

Good night, all.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wPWXARSGaro]Jazz by the fireplace on a rainy day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)

For Pacer, Gracie and Mertex nice calm unwinding music  a personal favorite of mine.

[ame=http://youtu.be/FyUNbrgLezI]Erik Satie Trois Gymnopedies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 2, 2014)

This looked like a nice cozy fireplace......


----------



## pacer (Apr 3, 2014)

drifter said:


>


At first glance, it looked like the couch was on fire in this pic.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 3, 2014)

Gonna go enjoy my morning coffee by some nice fireplace......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gonna go enjoy my morning coffee by some nice fireplace......





Your morning coffee is my afternoon coffee....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna go enjoy my morning coffee by some nice fireplace......
> ...




Well, you better make it iced coffee, cause I'm sure it's cold by afternoon.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 3, 2014)

This music is sooooooo relaxing.  Play both videos at the same time.  Adjust the volume so the crackling can be heard in the background. Beautiful!  Have a nice evening. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fEJrmddoRjE#t=12]Crackling Wood Burning Fireplace (HD) - YouTube[/ame][ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Q-tyF7jxXF4&list=PL_HE9gDhmnnBWpNVb_lem7cF6fqWnfmAd#t=101]Jazz Music: One night in Paris - Instrumental Jazz Session 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 3, 2014)

pacer said:


> This music is sooooooo relaxing.  Play both videos at the same time.  Adjust the volume so the crackling can be heard in the background. Beautiful!  Have a nice evening.
> 
> Crackling Wood Burning Fireplace (HD) - YouTubeJazz Music: One night in Paris - Instrumental Jazz Session 1 - YouTube




So nice....reminds me of when I was single, out on a date with a hunk of a guy, having a glass of wine in a cozy restaurant, listening to that fine music by the fireplace and thinking of what was yet to unfold that evening .....hmmmmmmmm, those were the days.......


----------



## pacer (Apr 5, 2014)

This music is so incredibly beautiful, especially played together with the crackling fireplace.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fEJrmddoRjE#t=12]Crackling Wood Burning Fireplace (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 6, 2014)

Beautiful!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fEJrmddoRjE#t=12]Crackling Wood Burning Fireplace (HD) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LedKSxKIKcg]Sleep Music to beat Insomnia, Deep Relaxation and Meditation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 6, 2014)

Long day, thanks for all your help pacer.


----------



## pacer (Apr 6, 2014)

You're welcome, drifter.  I hope I was of help.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 6, 2014)

I could've used one of these today, it was drizzly and back to being cold (50 degrees) - I know 50 degrees is not cold, cold, like some of you northerners have been experiencing, but in Texas it is cold for April.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2014)

drifter said:


>


----------



## Wake (Apr 7, 2014)

drifter said:


>



A Dizzy Sugar Drop? What the hell, man? 

Good morning everyone!


----------



## pacer (Apr 7, 2014)

Wake said:


> A Dizzy Sugar Drop? What the hell, man?
> 
> Good morning everyone!


Hi, Wake.  Thank you for dropping in.


----------



## pacer (Apr 7, 2014)

Beautiful relaxing candlelight music.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fEJrmddoRjE#t=12]Crackling Wood Burning Fireplace (HD) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GfpLea9OurA]Relaxation Music - 1 Hour Meditation Candle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 7, 2014)

These look super delicious......


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Wake said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Whisper Raindrop.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh, I think a name like "hot fluffy tail" could interest me....




Oh, it's not on the list...


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fEJrmddoRjE#t=12]Crackling Wood Burning Fireplace (HD) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozUMiqvMtFc&feature=player_detailpage]Nirvana Candle Light Meditation, New Age Music for Buddhist Meditation & Yoga Asanas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wake (Apr 8, 2014)

I think one of my fondest memories in my youth is curling up close to the wood stove furnace my father installed in our old house many years ago. Every Summer he'd make me haul ass with him at a lumberwood company to gather and stack pieces of wood in a trailer, like some nightmarish game of Tetris. The extreme heat, wasps, and severity of my father's nature is what made it so tough. Forget your lunch, or didn't bring enough? Too bad. Gotta keep working for ten hours straight, climbing up high on the pile, throwing the right pieces down, then sliding down the splintery pile to go and stack wood. Strangely, those were some of the best times of my life, and am now hungry to do the same with my little ones in the future. Working to death makes you feel alive.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2014)

A question on "climate change"...

When we get into weather too hot to sit in front of a fire, does this thread become The Waterfall?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, I love fires in the pit in the backyard. That's about as close as I get to a fireplace. This is close to what it looks like.


----------



## pacer (Apr 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> A question on "climate change"...
> 
> When we get into weather too hot to sit in front of a fire, does this thread become The Waterfall?


We could have a pitfire, as Wolf suggested, or relax by candlelight, or by a campfire for those who camp.


----------



## pacer (Apr 9, 2014)

Night lounge music...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fEJrmddoRjE#t=12]Crackling Wood Burning Fireplace (HD) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4wZs2TVaYGk#t=182]Night Lounge - Lounge Music, Instrumental Music, Easy Listening & Chill Out - LATE NIGHT MOODS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/bpA_5a0miWk]Roxy Music - Avalon - YouTube[/ame]
enjoy


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 10, 2014)

Only ever had one house with a genuine fireplace and that was many decades ago. It lacked central heating and cooling too. So in the fall I would purchase a sack of coal and as it turned to winter I would start a small coal fire on a Friday evening. Just barely enough lumps to keep it going and I would stoke it all weekend long. On Monday the fire would die out but the residual heat would keep the house warm throughout the rest of the week. 

It was a very natural kind of heat and I miss that aspect of it. There is also something satisfying about sitting next to a very low fire talking or reading. On really cold nights we would "camp out" in front of the fire.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Only ever had one house with a genuine fireplace and that was many decades ago. It lacked central heating and cooling too. So in the fall I would purchase a sack of coal and as it turned to winter I would start a small coal fire on a Friday evening. Just barely enough lumps to keep it going and I would stoke it all weekend long. On Monday the fire would die out but the residual heat would keep the house warm throughout the rest of the week.
> 
> It was a very natural kind of heat and I miss that aspect of it. There is also something satisfying about sitting next to a very low fire talking or reading. On really cold nights we would "camp out" in front of the fire.


the only place I ever lived that didn't have a fireplace  was a studio apartment..
we did a lot of  Hearth camping as kids too..


----------



## pacer (Apr 10, 2014)

I too owned a home with a wood-burning fireplace a number of years ago.  It gives such a cozy warm sense of hearth and home and a beautiful focal point, and combined with beautiful relaxing music...  






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3UobtuW_Po&feature=player_detailpage]Night Lounge - Easy Listening, Chill Out, Ambient & Relax - NIGHT LOUNGE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUBy9dNFL18&feature=player_detailpage]Night Lounge - Positive Music, Ambient & Chill Out - NIGHT MOVES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

Cool..........  it's playing whilst I am cleaning this am....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)

Dayum....I can't believe this...it's freaking 46 degrees today....just when I was beginning to enjoy the warm weather, BAM, we get a cold blustery, windy day.....thank goodness for this place, I can warm up in here.


----------



## pacer (Apr 14, 2014)

Some very relaxing evening music:






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjJ3hTd2amo&feature=player_detailpage]RELAX: Relaxing Music, Meditation Music, Sleep Music (Evening Stroll) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> Some very relaxing evening music:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I may just bookmark the Fireplace - wake up and listen to this cool stuff with my morning coffee.


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Some very relaxing evening music:
> ...


It is very beautiful and relaxing music and so conducive to any time of day.  I am listening to it right now as I drink my coffee and look out at the dull dreary rainy weather we are having.  Thank you for stopping in Stats.


----------



## Wake (Apr 15, 2014)

God, I miss having a fireplace. It's that aspect of gathering your own firewood, smelling the burning firewood in the cold breeze, feeling the glowing warmth on your skin, and taking your sweet time enjoying it. Almost feels primal, like the sense of hope people felt thousands of years ago. 

Just stand outside, close your eyes, and picture the very changing of the seasons. Maybe I'm just a sentimental dummy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...





The weather here just turned quite cold for mid-April. Even the dog is looking at me like "uh, do I have to go outside??"...  lol...


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

Wake said:


> God, I miss having a fireplace. It's that aspect of gathering your own firewood, smelling the burning firewood in the cold breeze, feeling the glowing warmth on your skin, and taking your sweet time enjoying it. Almost feels primal, like the sense of hope people felt thousands of years ago.
> 
> Just stand outside, close your eyes, and picture the very changing of the seasons. Maybe I'm just a sentimental dummy.


You articulate it so beautifully, Wake.  I know the feeling.  Everything that goes into prepping a fireplace is what makes it so beautiful.  Thank you for stopping in and have a great day.


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LedKSxKIKcg&feature=player_detailpage]Sleep Music to beat Insomnia, Deep Relaxation and Meditation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2014)

fire place season is just about over around here ...do night time bbq's count?


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

daws101 said:


> fire place season is just about over around here ...do night time bbq's count?


Yes, night time BBQs and campfires.  I used to camp a lot years ago.  We'd always have a campfire going at night and we'd get the guitars out (those who played guitar) and sat around the fire singing.  Good ol' days.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bcwrzVIGNtw]Relaxing Zen and Sleep Music, Help to beat Insomnia Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

This one is soooo beautiful.  Enjoy.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3UobtuW_Po&feature=player_detailpage]Night Lounge - Easy Listening, Chill Out, Ambient & Relax - NIGHT LOUNGE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> This one is soooo beautiful.  Enjoy.
> 
> Night Lounge - Easy Listening, Chill Out, Ambient & Relax - NIGHT LOUNGE - YouTube




I wanted to drift off to sleep - so soothing.....thanks...


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Jq3htwznGJk]Spa Relaxing Music Long Time MP3 With Candle Light - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)

Glad it's Friday


----------



## pacer (Apr 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sgk4cIELMHg&feature=player_detailpage]Wonderful Chill Out Music Africa Asia Oriental Theme Tekiu blogspot com - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grandma (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy Easter and 420 Day to everyone!


----------



## pacer (Apr 20, 2014)

Another gem.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=057vT8smzvQ]Sleep Music: 1 Hour Nonstop Sleeping Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5OcA_0VZq8&feature=player_detailpage]3 Hours of Relaxing Music | Relaxation Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfiljiXQWtw&feature=player_detailpage]Relaxation and Sleep Music, Meditation and Massage Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 25, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gwmTOdga24&feature=player_detailpage]The Most Relaxing and Chillout Sounds - Café Bar Restaurant Background Music Mix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

pacer said:


> The Most Relaxing and Chillout Sounds - Café Bar Restaurant Background Music Mix - YouTube




Thank you....that was quite lovely....may have to click on it when I'm ready to go to sleep - would really be nice...


----------



## pacer (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful music and animated fractals.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPef_7QPcXI&feature=player_embedded]11111 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iiXdzjdh6KA]3911 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bMk8cA099xc]9194 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful relaxing music.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KZEjBnJ15Q0]Piano Bar: Smooth Jazz Club at Midnight Buddha Café - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-tyF7jxXF4&feature=player_detailpage]Jazz Music: One night in Paris - Instrumental Jazz Session 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

This is beautiful!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8iKcdh5Ims]Wonderful Chill Out Music Beach Lounge Mix by Tekiu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> This is beautiful!
> 
> Wonderful Chill Out Music Beach Lounge Mix by Tekiu - YouTube




This guy has been listening to this music.....


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

Another gem.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsqhYK4prsk&feature=player_detailpage]Beautiful Tahiti Chillout and Lounge Mix Cafe Del Mar 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl8bYoUAbws&feature=player_detailpage]Music For Sleeping : Deep Sleep Long Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

You realize that this is gonna be THE spot for romantic tete-a-tetes in USMB come next Christmas, right?


----------



## pacer (May 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> You realize that this is gonna be THE spot for romantic tete-a-tetes in USMB come next Christmas, right?


I hope people will use it and post their own music, too, if they wish.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > You realize that this is gonna be THE spot for romantic tete-a-tetes in USMB come next Christmas, right?
> ...




Oh, we're gonna be jammin in here at Christmastime!!


----------



## pacer (May 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un94Q8e7FOA&feature=player_detailpage]Smooth Jazz Chill Out Lounge [Full album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Nice....


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > You realize that this is gonna be THE spot for romantic tete-a-tetes in USMB come next Christmas, right?
> ...




There's already several music threads.....I think we should encourage people to come here and just chat with each other....like you would do by the fireplace....talk about their day, their memories, whatever....


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

I'm too tired to search for a video tonight so I'll repost an earlier video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2gwmTOdga24]The Most Relaxing and Chillout Sounds - Café Bar Restaurant Background Music Mix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GmHeN8oCzg&feature=player_detailpage]Night Lounge - Ambient Music, Energy, Easy Listening & Downtempo - BRIGHT CITY LIGHTS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2014)

some sleep music for everyone's inner child 

[ame=http://youtu.be/Wm15rvkifPc]TWO HOURS of gentle lullabies for babies - Baby Sleep Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (May 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcbad3wsIBI&feature=player_detailpage]CT 72 (Smooth Lounge, Chill Jazz) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (May 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5znVj9VUnGI&feature=player_detailpage]Piano Bar: Smooth Jazz Club at Midnight Buddha Café - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

This is BEAUTIFUL!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivJrE_Wory0&feature=player_detailpage]Soft Jazz Sexy Instrumental Relaxation Saxophone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

pacer said:


> This is BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> Soft Jazz Sexy Instrumental Relaxation Saxophone - YouTube



That one is ok. I am not much of a smooth jazz person but I can listen to this one.


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

I luuuuv smooth jazz.    Post whatever you like if you have something else in mind, Gracie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Oh, this jazz is cool too, only I can't recommend playing this AND the disco stuff from Cheers! all at once!!


----------



## pacer (May 7, 2014)

Another beautiful gem:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhcFaLdWLXA&feature=player_detailpage]Smooth Jazz Chillout Lounge Vol 1 Full Album (2009) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (May 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCo7W7sQ3kI&feature=player_detailpage]DJ Maretimo - Jazz Loungebar Vol.1 - continuous mix - HD, 2013, Smooth Bar Lounge Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (May 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ30w9R3XEY&feature=player_detailpage]Smooth Jazz Chill Out Lounge 2009 [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvsW-BmFAE8]Relaxing Music I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (May 16, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=huXzO1rVJmA]Bossa Nova Jazz Music: Relaxing Summer Music - TWO HOURS (Tropical Beach Chill Out Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L88TVKKzqx4&feature=player_detailpage]Vintage Piano Bar Lounge Music: Soft & Smooth Jazz Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Jun 2, 2014)

Hay Pacer, you've been gone way too long......you cheating on us?


----------



## pacer (Jun 3, 2014)

I am taking a bit of a break from these boards for the summer, Mertex.  I have a ton of things on the go besides packing and looking for a place to either rent or buy.  I am also still playing chauffeur to a friend who has frequent visits to the doctors and for tests, etc. and I am generally going out more and walking, etc.  I miss you all.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 4, 2014)

We miss you too, Pacer. Don't be a stranger, come visit us here.


----------



## pacer (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you, Grandma.  I will pop in from time to time but for the most part, I will be away from the computer for the next few weeks.  Have a great summer.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 5, 2014)

You too.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am taking a bit of a break from these boards for the summer, Mertex.  I have a ton of things on the go besides packing and looking for a place to either rent or buy.  I am also still playing chauffeur to a friend who has frequent visits to the doctors and for tests, etc. and I am generally going out more and walking, etc.  I miss you all.




I know...summertime is the time when most of us are outside doing things.  Just visit when you can, have fun, and kudos to you for helping your friend.  We'll just be happy to see you whenever you are able to pop in.....


----------



## pacer (Jun 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VnGW7GzRyRQ]Relaxing Jazz Music Part 3 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=U_v9J2MUL14]Greatest Jazz Songs Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Jun 18, 2014)

pacer said:


> Relaxing Jazz Music Part 3 - YouTube
> 
> Greatest Jazz Songs Part 2 - YouTube


hey pacer long time no see!


----------



## pacer (Jun 19, 2014)

Good to see you daws.  I've been very busy these past few weeks and am generally getting out more and doing things and getting as much vitamin D as possible.  Have a great summer.


----------



## pacer (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 20, 2014)

With the weather already turning cold, yepp, a fireplace could be a nice thing....


----------



## pacer (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey, Stats.  So nice to hear from you.  It's been awhile.  Lots has happened since we last spoke.  Look forward to chatting more in future.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 20, 2014)

I'll be in and out.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 21, 2014)

hey guys!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey, daws!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> With the weather already turning cold, yepp, a fireplace could be a nice thing....



Stat, it's still 95 degrees in my neck of the woods...I'm not quite ready for the fireplace.....maybe relaxing with  a nice drink by the pool.....?


----------

